# parting out 89 palsar nx xe 1.6L 5 speed



## harley1973 (Mar 1, 2009)

let me know what you need or buy the whole car the motor is out and taken apart im in dayton tx 77535 the car is green i got a selver 88 palsar i will sell after i replace the timing chain and charg up the ac its a 3speed auto i have pic's of both:newbie:


----------

